# sysinstall-sade cannot create slice



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 29, 2010)

I completely delete and destroy all my hdd.On my /dev i have ad16
I tried to format it to ufs.So i make a partition witch is all disk (A option), i went to label, i create a slice (all the avaible mb) but he is not creating ad16s1d.he is create only ad16s1.I try that with sysinstall and with sade mutiple times.Also i tried bsdlabel -w ad16.Is creating ad16s1a but is not working!How to format my hdd?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 29, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Also i tried bsdlabel -w ad16.Is creating ad16s1a but is not working!How to format my hdd?



`# newfs /dev/ad16s1a` should do the trick.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 29, 2010)

yeap.Worked  thank you very much


----------



## fbsd1 (May 3, 2010)

You should file a bug report on sade so this gets fixed.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 3, 2010)

and how to do that????


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 3, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/send-pr.html


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2010)

Just to get the order straight; 

 Slice, which creates s1, s2, s3 etc
 Partition, which creates a, b, d etc inside a slice
 Newfs, which sets up the filesystem so the system can use it


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 4, 2010)

OK.I send a report of the problem from the link that DutchDaemon post


----------

